# BOTY & TOTY



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all right after a couple of hours of research i finaly got a whole list with piczz  

*Bike Of The Year:*

1993: Gold Rush



1994: Field Of Dreams



1995: Twisted Obsession










1996, 1997, 1998, 1999: Casino Dreamin'










2000: Wolverine II












2001 & 2002: Spawn









2003: Wolverine III










2004 & 2005: Prophecy










2006: Pinnacle



















2007: ????????????????????????


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Trike Of The Year*

1997: Fatal Attraction










1998: The Crow



















1999 & 2000: Knights Quest



















2001: Livin Legend










2002: Lil Outer Limits




























2003 & 2004: Dragons Revenge










2005: Lil Outer Limits










2006: Pocket Change


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:uh: don't come and whore in this post

this is a serious post!!!!!!!

if i did a mistake with the years or something correct me and if you find pics of fatal attraction trike post them :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

wouldnt it be easier to whore the topic you just made rather then ruin this one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics there all tight but the dum ass that posted shit needs to stop fucking around


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 17 2007, 08:01 PM~7284509
> *nice pics there all tight but the dum ass that posted shit needs to stop fucking around
> *


x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 17 2007, 01:58 AM~7284505
> *wouldnt it be easier to whore the topic you just made rather then ruin this one
> *


i feel you


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 17 2007, 07:49 PM~7284481
> *all right after a couple of hours of research i finaly got a whole list with piczz
> 
> Bike Of The Year:
> ...


nice topic, too bad that someone decided to ruin it


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

any more pictures of gold rush?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Proud to be on this list. Good Job


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 17 2007, 03:49 AM~7284481
> *all right after a couple of hours of research i finaly got a whole list with piczz
> 
> Bike Of The Year:
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice work damn look how much teh bike have changed through the years


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

im sorry to say im not convinced they are changing for the better


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Feb 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7286537
> *im sorry to say im not convinced they are changing for the better
> *


i feel the same


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

damm till now i didnt notice how fucking ugly phrofecy is(i didnt feel like spelling it right thats giving the bike too much credit)


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I would agree with you guys on certain parts however it has evolved. Look at he frame advances. Look at the parts these days. The competition is extremely tough. I think that when some of the earlier bikes were made there was slightly less competition. This past Super Show there was alot of competitors and 2007 should be even tougher. 

If you guys really dont like the direction BOTY or TOTY have went, than build something to beat them, prove your point, change it. 

Good Luck


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

yeah but what i like cant win boty because of how the points system works. pinnacle and wolverine 3 are good looking but still not as clean looking as gold rush was. and prophecy and spawn look fucking ugly to me, but they got a lot of custom shit to add to points. thats what its about now, the way the bike looks has absolutely nothing to do with it anymore. i build what i like and dont really care how many points its worth or if it will get a trophy im just saying the bike of the year went downhill quick after people started trying to out do casino dreamin. the way the bike looks overall should be the most important part, above points and accessories and number of mods and fabricated parts


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

good points. I have and will continue to build my bike to win BOTY and at the same time retain an operable, good looking bike. Most likely my last run at the BOTY title because of the reasons you stated. 

Casino is a tough bike to beat. We will never know if the new bikes out have what it takes to do it. If I were Mike L. I wouldnt want to bring it out and take that chance antways, the bike will always be considered the best regardless, nothing to gain. 

But if he did bring it and announce it ahead of time which show to be at, I would be there just to see what would happen. And so would other BOTY winners.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

that bike is damn near perfect, he did a great job


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i like the freddie and superman bikes too, if you can stand back and see its a bike and it has a nice look thats when i like them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i agree.. just to..
words cant describe


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

belive it or not gold rush is from some gay ass lil town like 3 hours away from me called silver city new mexico its crazy cus that bike was beyond its time in 93


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its the first bike of year the brown one on the 1st page


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

ANYONE AHVE BETTER PICS OF THE CROW


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7288669
> *its the first bike of year the brown one on the 1st page
> *


yeah i never got that issue of lrb so all i really seen is the forks and tank


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Feb 18 2007, 10:38 AM~7289909
> *yeah i never got that issue of lrb so all i really seen is the forks and tank
> *


well I am making my run this year I prolly am not gonna win shit because of the comp in Houston but I will try my best to get me noticed


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

allright lets get this back on track again

*Bike Of The Year*

2007: Pinnacle










2008: Man Of Steel











*Trike Of The Year*

2007: Lunch Money










2008: Mexica


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont even think there was an official "Bike of the Year" title until Field of Dreams in 1994. Everyone seems to think it was Claim Jumper just because he was the first cover bike on the first issue of LRB. The other one Gold Rush or whatever is in the Smithsonian but I dont even think that one took the title, I think it started in 94.

I could have sworn Wolverine won it 3 times in there somewhere :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 17 2007, 04:49 AM~7284481
> *all right after a couple of hours of research i finaly got a whole list with piczz
> 
> Bike Of The Year:
> ...


2007: Pinnacle


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SORRY TONYO....ONLY TWICE.....TWO TITLES AND TWO RUNNERUPS......

BUT WE ARE THE ONLY ONES TO WIN WITH TWO TOTALLY DIFFERENT FRAMES....I GUESS THAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2008, 06:42 PM~11891354
> *SORRY TONYO....ONLY TWICE.....TWO TITLES AND TWO RUNNERUPS......
> 
> BUT WE ARE THE ONLY ONES TO WIN WITH TWO TOTALLY DIFFERENT FRAMES....I GUESS THAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT......
> *


That's true.  Yeah I knew you guys were there and lost to Casino Dreamin and Prophecy that's what confused me.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 AM~11891397
> *That's true.    Yeah I knew you guys were there and lost to Casino Dreamin and Prophecy that's what confused me.
> *


YEAH IN 99 THE TOP 3 WERE:

CASINO
WOLVERINE
STORM

THAT WAS A TOUGH YEAR.


2000

WOLVERINE
SPAWN
HELLRAISER

THAT YEAR YOU HAD FREDDY OUT THERE.....STORM....TKO...AZTECA 2000 AND OTHER TOUGH BIKES.


2003

WOLVERINE
PROPHECY
FREDDY

IN 2004 THE TOP 3 WERE:

PROPHECY
WOLVERINE
MOS

WE HAVE FUN COMPETING.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK 2005 WAS A TOUGH YEAR ALSO.....

YOU HAD 

PROPHECY
PINNACLE
FREDDY
LADY DEATH
SWEAT N SOUR....
OH AND MOS GOT DQED THAT YEAR.....

THAT I CAN REMEMBER AND THOSE ARE ALL NICE TOP QUALITY BIKES.......


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I don't like prophecy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think there was a purple version of Fatal Attraction that wont TOTY but Im not 100% sure.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK THE FIRST TRIKE TITLE THEY HANDED OUT WAS IN 1997 AND HE WON IT WITH THE PURPLEISH VERSION SOCIOS MENTIONED.

HE CHANGED THE BODY UP SOME ALSO WHEN HE HAD THE PURPLE VERSION.

THEN IN 1998 IS WHEN CROW BEAT HIM OUT.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2008, 11:56 AM~11892090
> *I THINK 2005 WAS A TOUGH YEAR ALSO.....
> 
> YOU HAD
> ...


sweet and sour was a BOTY contender????? how long has it been out...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 12:04 PM~11893034
> *sweet and sour was a BOTY contender????? how long has it been out...
> *


I WANT TO SAY HE TOOK 3RD OVERALL LAST YEAR.....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 17 2008, 06:25 AM~11890532
> *allright lets get this back on track again
> 
> Bike Of The Year
> ...


WITH A COUPLE UPGRADES I THINK LUNCH MONEY COULD OF TOOK IT AGAIN


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2008, 01:06 PM~11893070
> *I WANT TO SAY HE TOOK 3RD OVERALL LAST YEAR.....
> *


damn, no shit...i didnt know that, i know he beat me in full custom, i came in second, but shit i didnt know he was being scored that well, to come in third overall...shit makes my lil ol second place feel that much better


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 12:13 PM~11893201
> *damn, no shit...i didnt know that, i know he beat me in full custom, i came in second, but shit i didnt know he was being scored that well, to come in third overall...shit makes my lil ol second place feel that much better
> *


YOUR BIKE IS REAL NICE......KNOW THAT A SWEEPSTAKES BIKE FROM A YEAR BEAT YOU...U KNOW IT HAD TO BE SOMETHING NICE TO BEAT YOU....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2008, 11:06 AM~11893070
> *I WANT TO SAY HE TOOK 3RD OVERALL LAST YEAR.....
> *



He did take third. That bike is my favorite!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2008, 01:22 PM~11893352
> *YOUR BIKE IS REAL NICE......KNOW THAT A SWEEPSTAKES BIKE FROM A YEAR BEAT YOU...U KNOW IT HAD TO BE SOMETHING NICE TO BEAT YOU....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

BIG DEFFERENCE FROM BACK IN THE DAYZ AND NOW GOOD TOPIC


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 17 2008, 05:25 AM~11890532
> *allright lets get this back on track again
> 
> 
> ...


i still think Resident Evil shouldve got TOTY


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 17 2008, 12:28 PM~11894288
> *i still think Resident Evil shouldve got TOTY
> *


x2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 17 2008, 01:28 PM~11894288
> *i still think Resident Evil shouldve got TOTY
> *


naw


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 17 2008, 11:30 AM~11894320
> *x2
> *


But i guess having no gold played a big part on winning the title


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 17 2008, 12:30 PM~11894320
> *x2
> *


x2222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 17 2008, 12:41 PM~11894473
> *naw
> *



You had to be there to see it. Detail, detail, detail.
:biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

the trike is very detailed...in my opinion resident evil shoulda took the title...and the bike of the year title coulda went either way both had something unique about the bike


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 09:40 AM~11890879
> *I dont even think there was an official "Bike of the Year" title until Field of Dreams in 1994.  Everyone seems to think it was Claim Jumper just because he was the first cover bike on the first issue of LRB.  The other one Gold Rush or whatever is in the Smithsonian but I dont even think that one took the title,  I think it started in 94.
> 
> I could have sworn Wolverine won it 3 times in there somewhere :dunno:
> *


theres a lowrider exhibit in the Smithsonian? :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

RUMOR OR NOT????????

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433883


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2008, 10:50 AM~11892799
> *I THINK THE FIRST TRIKE TITLE THEY HANDED OUT WAS IN 1997 AND HE WON IT WITH THE PURPLEISH VERSION SOCIOS MENTIONED.
> 
> HE CHANGED THE BODY UP SOME ALSO WHEN HE HAD THE PURPLE VERSION.
> ...


true i was at that show when he won toty it was at thelast super show they had in Sacramento Ca.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2008, 09:46 PM~11898772
> *RUMOR OR NOT????????
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433883
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2008, 09:46 PM~11898772
> *RUMOR OR NOT????????
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433883
> *


ive heard otherwise... but, i could see how they gave lowrider of the year to perfect score instead of a radical seeing as how it could be the last loty if there is no more tour :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 17 2008, 09:04 PM~11899007
> *ive heard otherwise... but, i could see how they gave lowrider of the year to perfect score instead of a radical seeing as how it could be the last loty if there is no more tour :0
> *


very good point


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fixed...hope i get a chance to see this in person


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

would love to see it too  my alltime favourite bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:01 PM~13496840
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 17 2008, 05:25 AM~11890532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw mexica at a show yesterday with a bunch of og accessories but they didnt tie in with the trike and the had for rocket lights on the back fenders wich didnt look good


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 6 2009, 07:06 PM~13501119
> *saw mexica at a show yesterday with a bunch of og accessories but they didnt tie in with the trike and the had for rocket lights on the back fenders wich didnt look good
> *


x2 what was up with those wacky bullet lights? didn't like em either


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 7 2009, 01:17 AM~13504126
> *x2 what was up with those wacky bullet lights? didn't like em either
> *


he could at least had them painted or plated to match


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

they are getting painted and gold plated as we speak


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 19 2008, 03:47 PM~11910773
> *would love to see it too    my alltime favourite bike
> *



probably one the favorit bikes of alot of poeple!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

KOOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

Great Topic


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jul 6 2009, 04:28 PM~14391200
> *Great Topic
> *


offcourse, just gotta look to who made it :biggrin:  

in my eyes its a must to know the history of the boty and toty winners


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 17 2008, 12:28 PM~11894288
> * :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How many BOTY AND TOTY Wins did FK have
2 Boty bikes and how many toty trike wins?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

time to bring this back up, the list goes on:

*2009*

BOTY: Man Of Steel










TOTY: Resident Evil


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2009, 07:20 AM~15352070
> *time to bring this back up, the list goes on:
> 
> 2009
> ...


CONGRATES TO BOTH WINNERS. THERE ARE SO MANY NICE BIKES OUT THERE TODAY IT TAKES ALOT OF WORK AND DEDICATION TO WIN THESE AWARDS. MY HAT GOES OFF TO ALL PAST AND PRESENT WINNERS BECAUSE IT ISN'T EASY.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if u look at it manny did it again but whit a diffrent trike since manny built them


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

It was nice seeing alot of ppl. Meet some new ppl like mr.559, clown Confution, Fatdaddylv, poision, the whole entire elite bike club. It was good seeing you all and we hope to see each other again soon.......and Justdeez.......slot machine! LOL


There were alot of bikes that are looking really good! Lets keep this sport going and get ready for next season.


As for now MOS is retired. GOing to move to the trike and **** and his brother we will see you in Phx.

Peace


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2009, 09:32 AM~15353059
> *It was nice seeing alot of ppl. Meet some new ppl like mr.559, clown Confution, Fatdaddylv, poision, the whole entire elite bike club. It was good seeing you all and  we hope to see each other again soon.......and Justdeez.......slot machine! LOL
> There were alot of bikes that are looking really good! Lets keep this sport going and get ready for next season.
> As for now MOS is retired. GOing to move to the trike and **** and his brother we will see you in Phx.
> ...


 
NOT GOING FOR #3???  :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 14 2009, 09:45 AM~15353181
> *
> NOT GOING FOR #3???   :dunno:
> *




as for now no.....we have won twice and three would be great.......we want the toty title now and the proceed to cars. 

but anything can change from now till then.
We will see.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2009, 08:32 AM~15353059
> *It was nice seeing alot of ppl. Meet some new ppl like mr.559, clown Confution, Fatdaddylv, poision, the whole entire elite bike club. It was good seeing you all and  we hope to see each other again soon.......and Justdeez.......slot machine! LOL
> There were alot of bikes that are looking really good! Lets keep this sport going and get ready for next season.
> As for now MOS is retired. GOing to move to the trike and **** and his brother we will see you in Phx.
> ...




What's up homie it was good meeting you also! Congrats on the winn!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2009, 09:32 AM~15353059
> *It was nice seeing alot of ppl. Meet some new ppl like mr.559, clown Confution, Fatdaddylv, poision, the whole entire elite bike club. It was good seeing you all and  we hope to see each other again soon.......and Justdeez.......slot machine! LOL
> There were alot of bikes that are looking really good! Lets keep this sport going and get ready for next season.
> As for now MOS is retired. GOing to move to the trike and **** and his brother we will see you in Phx.
> ...



:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15353059
> *It was nice seeing alot of ppl. Meet some new ppl like mr.559, clown Confution, Fatdaddylv, poision, the whole entire elite bike club. It was good seeing you all and  we hope to see each other again soon.......and Justdeez.......slot machine! LOL
> There were alot of bikes that are looking really good! Lets keep this sport going and get ready for next season.
> As for now MOS is retired. GOing to move to the trike and **** and his brother we will see you in Phx.
> ...


i gotta find those pics and prove it to you :biggrin: theyre in my computer somewhere.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 14 2009, 10:17 AM~15352909
> *if u look at it manny did it again but whit a diffrent trike since manny built them
> *


YUP MANNY IS THE MAN


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2009, 09:50 AM~15353227
> *as for now no.....we have won twice and three would be great.......we want the toty title now and the proceed  to cars.
> 
> but anything can change from now till then.
> ...


WELL GOOD LUCK WITH THE DECISION YOU MAKE. WE HAVE ENJOYED THE MOS, BUT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THE TRIKE WILL LOOK LIKE. YOU GUYS ARE GREAT AND VERY DOWN TO EARTH. GOOD LUCK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Oct 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15353059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check yo pm's fool!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 14 2009, 03:42 PM~15356979
> *WELL GOOD LUCK WITH THE DECISION YOU MAKE. WE HAVE ENJOYED THE MOS, BUT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THE TRIKE WILL LOOK LIKE. YOU GUYS ARE GREAT AND VERY DOWN TO EARTH. GOOD LUCK!!! :biggrin:
> *



its also ppl like you and your family!!!
We must have missed each other at the show but next time.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2009, 04:13 PM~15357324
> *its also ppl like you and your family!!!
> We must have missed each other at the show but next time.
> 
> ...


Well me and my family weren't able to make it this year because I had to work. Congrates again to you and your family on the 2nd win. Well we might see you in PHX so we can check out the new project. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see if any new bikes take the crown this year! 


P.s. Sorry for bumping a old topic!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2010, 06:20 PM~16725411
> *Can't wait to see if any new bikes take the crown this year!
> P.s. Sorry for bumping a old topic!
> *


NO NEED FOR SORRYS ITS A GOOD EXCUSE TO BUMP A *GOOD* OLD TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 25 2010, 09:55 PM~16729626
> *NO NEED FOR SORRYS ITS A GOOD EXCUSE TO BUMP A GOOD OLD TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


 this is a good topic tho huh?

Who do you think is gonna get BOTY if MOS is truely retired?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah this is a great topic :biggrin:  

this year is unpredictable, we will see what comes out to qualify, i guess its too soon to tell :biggrin: but i heard some rumors about who may take it :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2010, 11:27 PM~16730541
> *yeah this is a great topic  :biggrin:
> 
> this year is unpredictable, we will see what comes out to qualify, i guess its too soon to tell  :biggrin:  but i heard some rumors about who may take it :0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

what about toty's, is resident evil still competing? if there are no tuff contenders i might ship my trike out there to get it qualified


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2010, 12:16 AM~16730783
> *what about toty's, is resident evil still competing?  if there are no tuff contenders i might ship my trike out there to get it qualified
> *


You can't forget mexica!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

right :0 wasn't he retiring?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2010, 06:53 AM~16731450
> *right  :0  wasn't he retiring?
> *



Trying....? :0 4 sale!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2010, 03:53 AM~16731450
> *right  :0  wasn't he retiring?
> *


I don't know........let's ask him LOL 

Noah is mexica retired?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 26 2010, 06:33 AM~16731882
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 26 2010, 11:30 AM~16733693
> *I don't know........let's ask him LOL
> 
> Noah is mexica retired?
> *


im tired :biggrin: but I"ll still show the bike but not putting no more money into her  :dunno:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fashizzle manizzle_@Feb 17 2007, 04:53 PM~7286537
> *im sorry to say im not convinced they are changing for the better
> *



fuck the points system!!

ruined nice bikes into some real gaudy shit for points


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 26 2010, 11:20 AM~16734057
> *im tired  :biggrin: but I"ll still show the bike but  not putting no more money into her   :dunno:
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Feb 26 2010, 12:09 PM~16734393
> *fuck the points system!!
> 
> ruined nice bikes into some real gaudy shit for points
> *


Um ok?!

Question: your from sic? Did you build that air ride front to back three wheeler?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bike Of The Year:*

1993: Gold Rush



1994: Field Of Dreams



1995: Twisted Obsession










1996, 1997, 1998, 1999: Casino Dreamin'










2000: Wolverine II












2001 & 2002: Spawn









2003: Wolverine III










2004 & 2005: Prophecy










2006: Pinnacle



















2007: Pinnacle










2008: Man Of Steel










2009: Man Of Steel


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

question: pinnacle didn't win with this frame?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*Trike Of The Year*

1997: Fatal Attraction










1998: The Crow



















1999 & 2000: Knights Quest



















2001: Livin Legend










2002: Lil Outer Limits




























2003 & 2004: Dragons Revenge










2005: Lil Outer Limits










2006: Pocket Change










2007: Lunch Money










2008: Mexica









[/quote]

2009: Resident Evil









[/quote]


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

just putting all the pics together! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 02:36 AM~17267792
> *question: pinnacle didn't win with this frame?
> 
> 
> ...


mike brought this frame out for the 2008 season. brought it to vegas, took 2nd against man of steel, brought it to houston, then it was sold. that frame did not win a title spot


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

the crow 2 is in the works


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17267819
> *mike brought this frame out for the 2008 season.  brought it to vegas, took 2nd against man of steel, brought it to houston, then it was sold.  that frame did not win a title spot
> *


wow i never knew that, i thought that was the frame that pushed him over the top!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17267825
> *  the crow 2 is in the works
> *


 :0 pics or sneek peeks?! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

exactly what justdeez said, now its sparkled up with diamonds and shit :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 22 2010, 12:00 AM~17267859
> *exactly what justdeez said, now its sparkled up with diamonds and shit  :happysad:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 12:59 AM~17267852
> *:0  pics or sneek peeks?!  :biggrin:
> *


Skeleton is done will open up a topic on it soon :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 22 2010, 12:04 AM~17267868
> *Skeleton is done will open up a topic on it soon :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 22 2010, 02:04 AM~17267868
> *Skeleton is done will open up a topic on it soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice topic


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 07:04 AM~17269199
> *nice topic
> *


X2 this is one of my favorite topics!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

well thank you haha :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2010 bike and trike of the year should be added here soon hno: hno: hno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 9 2010, 06:34 PM~18774406
> *2010 bike and trike of the year should be added here soon hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


good bump!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

What happened to Lil Outer Limits? I use to buy bike parts from him in 98-99.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 09:00 PM~18775122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that lunch money?! i know the owner, but i cant say yet!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

a few pics i took during setup


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 12:53 AM~18775632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Weezy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 9 2010, 11:53 PM~18775095
> *good bump!
> *


 :yes: 










































a few pics i took during setup

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 12:53 AM~18775632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good meeting you today homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

trike class looks good this year


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 10 2010, 02:39 AM~18775690
> *good meeting you today homie
> *


it was nice meeting you to homie ,sorry i didnt make to the "club" with yall last night lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 08:07 AM~18776319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam those wheels are amazing


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 10 2010, 01:32 AM~18775452
> *:0 is that lunch money?! i know the owner, but i cant say yet!
> *


tonyo sold it?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2010, 09:54 AM~18776537
> *tonyo sold it?
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 11:00 PM~18775122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:  lunch money came out sick i hope he wins


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i will post up more pic up closer to the bikes guys


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 01:26 PM~18777010
> *i will post up more pic up closer to the bikes  guys
> *


my *****


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 09:07 AM~18776319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Oct 10 2010, 01:02 PM~18776925
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:   lunch money came out sick i hope he wins
> *


x2 :x: :x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ANY RESULTS ON THE 2010 CHAMPS YET!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It's only 5:50 over there right now, probably be another 30-45 minutes or so before they get to the sweepstakes awards.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 10 2010, 07:51 PM~18778592
> *It's only  5:50 over there right now, probably be another 30-45 minutes or so before they get to the sweepstakes awards.
> *


WORD I ALWAYS FORGET THE TIME DIF.
IT'S ALMOST 9PM BY ME RIGHT NOW


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

trike winner was tonyo with lunch money 2nd is **** from legions with resident evil


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 07:56 PM~18778625
> *trike winner was tonyo with lunch money 2nd is **** from legions with resident evil
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 07:56 PM~18778625
> *trike winner was tonyo with lunch money 2nd is **** from legions with resident evil
> *











CONGRATS FELLAS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 06:56 PM~18778625
> *trike winner was tonyo with lunch money 2nd is **** from legions with resident evil
> *


well deserved that motherfucker is bad!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 04:56 PM~18778625
> *trike winner was tonyo with lunch money 2nd is **** from legions with resident evil
> *


Congrats


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 06:56 PM~18778625
> *trike winner was tonyo with lunch money 2nd is **** from legions with resident evil
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 05:56 PM~18778625
> *trike winner was tonyo with lunch money 2nd is **** from legions with resident evil
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lady death bike of the yr legions !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 09:03 PM~18779109
> *lady death bike of the yr legions !!!
> *










congrats


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 09:03 PM~18779109
> *lady death bike of the yr legions !!!
> *


Hell ya


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

1st 16'' to win boty hella cool


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 07:03 PM~18779109
> *lady death bike of the yr legions !!!
> *


Well deserved!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

the way i see it manny bikes always wins well done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pic, pics, pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EVERYBODY


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 08:03 PM~18779109
> *lady death bike of the yr legions !!!
> *


which bike is that???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 07:15 PM~18779213
> *which bike is that???
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 09:15 PM~18779213
> *which bike is that???
> *


blue 16inch


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 06:15 PM~18779213
> *which bike is that???
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Oct 9 2010, 10:32 PM~18775452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow this came out wrong lol thats what happens when you try to type fast lol i ment "i know what the owner has NEW for it but i cant say yet"


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bike Of The Year:*

1993: Gold Rush



1994: Field Of Dreams



1995: Twisted Obsession










1996, 1997, 1998, 1999: Casino Dreamin'










2000: Wolverine II












2001 & 2002: Spawn









2003: Wolverine III










2004 & 2005: Prophecy










2006: Pinnacle



















2007: Pinnacle










2008: Man Of Steel










2009: Man Of Steel










2010: lady death


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 08:21 PM~18779259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh ok. i thought azteca de oro would have taken it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*Trike Of The Year*

1997: Fatal Attraction










1998: The Crow



















1999 & 2000: Knights Quest



















2001: Livin Legend










2002: Lil Outer Limits




























2003 & 2004: Dragons Revenge










2005: Lil Outer Limits










2006: Pocket Change










2007: Lunch Money










2008: Mexica









[/quote]

2009: Resident Evil










2010: lunch money


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 08:28 PM~18779325
> *ohhh ok. i thought azteca de oro would have taken it.
> *


if he had a display he would of had a better chance


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 06:28 PM~18779325
> *ohhh ok. i thought azteca de oro would have taken it.
> *


it had to be real close, maybe azteca de oro's display is what got him? from what i can tell it looks like just mirrors?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 10 2010, 08:32 PM~18779373
> *if he had a display he would of had a better chance
> *


thats what i was thinking. tonyo must have taxed his ass for his rims so he had no money left for his display :happysad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 10 2010, 07:32 PM~18779377
> *it had to be real close, maybe azteca de oro's display is what got him? from what i can tell it looks like just mirrors?
> *


true if he had a display he would of got it he should of use poisons display


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Just got the word from SA ROLLERZ, Lunch money got best paint, best upholstery and as everybody already knows, trike of the year.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 06:39 PM~18779423
> *true if he had a display he would of got it he should of use poisons display
> *


would it match? posion didnt go?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 10 2010, 07:43 PM~18779457
> *would it match? posion didnt go?
> *


yup and no he didnt go i didnt go to but clown confusion is coming out strong for next years super show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I am extremely happy that ****'s Lady Death won BOTY he has had this awesome bike for years now and finally gets what it deserves!!

I am also happy that TonyO won TOTY as he has been a thorn in the lowrider bike games' side for some years now and finally has a nice bike worth a title!! LOL Tony you know Im messing with you! Oh, Nice wheels . Good job John!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18779579
> *I am extremely happy that ****'s Lady Death won BOTY he has had this awesome bike for years now and finally gets what it deserves!!
> 
> I am also happy that TonyO won TOTY as he has been a thorn in the lowrider bike games' side for some years now and finally has a nice bike worth a title!! LOL Tony you know Im messing with you! Oh, Nice wheels . Good job John!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 08:52 PM~18779479
> *yup and no he didnt go i didnt go to but clown confusion is coming out strong for next years super show  :0  :biggrin:
> *


dont forget to buy a new bed first :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 08:08 PM~18779620
> *dont forget to buy a new bed first  :uh:
> *


wait to i see u in person homie ill show u a fist bed :biggrin: lol


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 10 2010, 09:02 PM~18779579
> *I am extremely happy that ****'s Lady Death won BOTY he has had this awesome bike for years now and finally gets what it deserves!!
> 
> I am also happy that TonyO won TOTY as he has been a thorn in the lowrider bike games' side for some years now and finally has a nice bike worth a title!! LOL Tony you know Im messing with you! Oh, Nice wheels . Good job John!
> *


yea ive been rooting for lady of death for a while,congrats to tony too


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 09:27 PM~18779755
> *wait to i see u in person homie ill show u a fist bed :biggrin: lol
> *


 :wow: hno: hno: hno: naw i heard its to lumpy :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 10 2010, 08:31 PM~18779783
> *yea ive been rooting for lady of death for a while,congrats to tony too
> *


hahahahah ok now back to topic who won best mild 20''


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 09:38 PM~18779828
> *hahahahah ok now back to topic who won best mild 20''
> *


you wanna know who ur gunnin for next yr huh


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 08:42 PM~18779853
> *you wanna know who ur gunnin for next yr huh
> *


yup some one told me i would of had it this year


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 09:46 PM~18779884
> *yup  some one told me i would of had it this year
> *


shit you take all 3 you got and you might come back wit 3 trophies :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779974
> *shit you take all 3 you got and you might come back wit 3 trophies  :wow:
> *


clown confusion is going to be down till next years super show ill be showing sugar rush all next year


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 07:34 PM~18779396
> *thats what i was thinking. tonyo must have taxed his ass for his rims so he had no money left for his display  :happysad:
> *


For your information tony didnt make my rims . Get the info right homie before talking.it was johny jaime and speddy.and AZTECA DE ORO be back in full display estilo AZTECA homie.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 08:42 PM~18779853
> *you wanna know who ur gunnin for next yr huh
> *


Bring your bike out to play next year if u can


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CONGRATS TO THE BIG WINNERS.....**** AND TONYO....GLAD YOU GUYS WON.....GUESS **** JUST MISSED WINNING BOTH TITLES.....BUT HEY ONE TITLE IS TOUGH ENOUGH.....

ALSO CONGRATS TO ALL THAT SHOWED....I KNOW IT TAKES A LOT TO MAKE IT OUT THERE.....SO WIN OR NOT......CONGRATS ON MAKING IT OUT THERE.

MISSING A SECOND YEAR IN A ROW HURTS....I AM HAVING SUPERSHOW WITHDRAWAL....HAHA

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 10 2010, 09:17 PM~18780129
> *Bring your bike out to play next year if u can
> *


sup robert ur bike looking good


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 09:21 PM~18780159
> *sup robert ur bike looking good
> *


Thank bro we be back next year.and we bringing clown confusion .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 10 2010, 09:35 PM~18780243
> *Thank bro we be back next year.and we bringing clown confusion .
> *


yup


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

it was a great show met top doggs sergio from rollerz and legions and mister cartoon , and goodtimes  i had a great time


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 10 2010, 10:11 PM~18780088
> *For your information tony didnt make my rims . Get the info right homie before talking.it was johny jaime and speddy.and AZTECA DE ORO be back in full display estilo AZTECA homie.
> *


Sorry bout that I was just saying in my opinion you should've won


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME LADY DEATH WON!!!

although I love azteca de oro, clean as hell, but lady death's win is over due.

p.s. azteca needs pumps mounted on bike.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

daaaaamnnnnnnn can't believe what i'm reading! thanks for keeping this topic alive! 16" that took boty!! thats great  shout out to TonyO, he's been building bikes like for ever, deserved to win a title and the trike is looking fresh


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

lady death is the first 16" take a title thats a huge fucking achievement dont like the guy much but congrats to tony o too


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

2010 bike of the yr chainguard off of lady death in my hand after the show it going to the wall of fame  u. happy now danny u got the chain guard no need to dream about it anymore lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 08:48 AM~18782772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


umm how did......wait what?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 10 2010, 08:02 PM~18779579
> *I am extremely happy that ****'s Lady Death won BOTY he has had this awesome bike for years now and finally gets what it deserves!!
> 
> I am also happy that TonyO won TOTY as he has been a thorn in the lowrider bike games' side for some years now and finally has a nice bike worth a title!! LOL Tony you know Im messing with you! Oh, Nice wheels . Good job John!
> *




congrats to tony finally...... i should of made u buy dinner tony....................... and yeah love those wheels


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

CONGRATS TO BOTH WINNERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 11 2010, 10:43 AM~18781272
> *lady death is the first 16" take a title thats a huge fucking achievement dont like the guy much but congrats to tony o too
> *


:tears:


Thanks :biggrin: 

I am honored to finally have my niche on the wall of champions. I'm very excited for **** because you're right that proves that ANY size bike can win a title. I want to congratulate my bROther in Denver that took 2nd with a 26" Limo frame and Gabe for winning 3rd Trike of the Year with a 12" trike. This was the year for bikes of all sizes to prove themselves worthy among the traditional 20" bikes that always take it so props to everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 11 2010, 07:11 AM~18780088
> *For your information tony didnt make my rims . Get the info right homie before talking.it was johny jaime and speddy.and AZTECA DE ORO be back in full display estilo AZTECA homie.
> *


No I didnt make your rims yes it was Johnny Jaime and Speedy but it was TNT that made it possible. It is what it is bro I guess you don't like me for whatever reason but I was there when the rims were cut and designed and they are the baddest set of rims TNT Metal Works has ever produced.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 11 2010, 06:02 AM~18779579
> *I am extremely happy that ****'s Lady Death won BOTY he has had this awesome bike for years now and finally gets what it deserves!!
> 
> I am also happy that TonyO won TOTY as he has been a thorn in the lowrider bike games' side for some years now and finally has a nice bike worth a title!! LOL Tony you know Im messing with you! Oh, Nice wheels . Good job John!
> *


Thanks but I heard the guy that did the rims was an asshole :dunno:

Wahhahahaha. :biggrin: 

I'm honored it won I was just hoping to place but I'm glad I was able to bring the title back to AZ. That's 3 titles in a row for Team AZ :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2010, 02:05 PM~18791942
> *No I didnt make your rims yes it was Johnny Jaime and Speedy but it was TNT that made it possible.  It is what it is bro I guess you don't like me for whatever reason but I was there when the rims were cut and designed and they are the baddest set of rims TNT Metal Works has ever produced.
> *


shit i was given homie a compliment and he got all butthurt cause i said you made them. hey does anyone like you???? :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 13 2010, 12:16 AM~18792533
> *shit i was given homie a compliment and he got all butthurt cause i said you made him. hey does anyone like you????  :uh:
> *


Only a few :tears:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2010, 03:22 PM~18792580
> *Only a few :tears:
> *


well dont count me in that few


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 13 2010, 12:22 AM~18792590
> *well dont count me in that few
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 10 2010, 10:42 PM~18780291
> *it was a great show met top doggs sergio from rollerz and legions and mister cartoon , and goodtimes  i had a great time
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 12 2010, 02:22 PM~18792590
> *well dont count me in that few
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CONGRATZ TO THE WINNERS!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

B U M P.!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT, some history for the newbies arround here and may the best one win at this years upcomming supershow


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

*the parts are from Twisted Obsession.....dont know if its the actual bike tho







*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that bike from 707


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

From Santa Rosa,I believe its the same frame too,just redone


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> question: pinnacle didn't win with this frame?


Nice frame!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

New pic


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so i havent been following the bike scene lately, some might even not know me at all in here hahaha anyway who won this year? boty and toty?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2 i think one of the dudes from topdogs won boty. idk bout totty


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

congrat to the 2012 champs, much respect and well deserved of earning the title.

keep up the great work men, see ya when i get home


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> Nice frame!


I would've definitely won with that frame! Just not the herpes lol. Post Venom on here now !!


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Nice frame!


damn she got that azzzzzzz wit high heels too whooooooooooo


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I would've definitely won with that frame! Just not the herpes lol. Post Venom on here now !!


no pics...guess nobody liked the bike:dunno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:thumbsup:



Kiloz said:


>


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

View attachment 838153
View attachment 838169
View attachment 838177
View attachment 838217


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

congratz on the title! badass bike


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

AMB1800 said:


> congratz on the title! badass bike


Thank you bro. Tried to keep it old school with a lot of twist and some faced parts...but also new school with the frame.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

R0L0 said:


> View attachment 838153
> View attachment 838169
> View attachment 838177
> View attachment 838217


bad ass detailed pics bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Shut up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

VENOM89 said:


> Thank you bro. Tried to keep it old school with a lot of twist and some faced parts...but also new school with the frame.


Great choice of spokes!!! Hope u never get some lazer cut rims...keep it lowrider not dub lol


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Who was 2011 boty


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

dave_st23 said:


> Who was 2011 boty


i believe it was one luv the orange 12" from rollerz only i could be wrong though...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> i believe it was one luv the orange 12" from rollerz only i could be wrong though...


You sir are correct.....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

96tein said:


> You sir are correct.....


 Haha thanks for the confirmation..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT for this topic, its kinda sad a lot of pics on the first page dont work anymore, historical pics...

Lets keep the info in here so we can allways refer to it and someone post pics too, Im tired of having to search on facebook or IG everytime, LIL used to be the spot damn it!!!

Anyway, i know Mike took BOTY this year since i saw it on his IG, congratz to him on his come back and even heard he drove the bike to the stage? awesome if thats true!!! 

who took TOTY? TonyO still in the game or what?

As for Europe there hasnt been any competiton anymore so no titles either, the bike guys all stepped to cars (same for me) and no one followed up with the bikes unfortunatly, im still showing my trike though, i just dont see myself retiring it!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

wonder who will win trike of the year next year since la diablita cant repeat unless it does a complete rebuild. seen it in person many times its very clean, very detailed,


----------

